# My American bulldog and pit....on the way home from the state park..



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

this is Ruckus......









and this is Dakota....


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

this is Dakota as a pup....


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Opps almost forgot about Stella your bearded dragon.....


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice dogs and reptile. :smt023 It's funny how small they look as pups, huh? :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

It goes by so fast, next thing you know your training them not to chew your shoes and piss on the floors..... awwwww


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

sig09 said:


> It goes by so fast, next thing you know your training them not to chew your shoes and piss on the floors..... awwwww


You're lucky if it was just shoes...ours had a taste for baseboards, and I've heard of a dog that liked drywall. His owner tried putting hot sauce on it to discourage him, but he apparently liked the flavor. :anim_lol:

KG


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

My brother in law has an American Bulldog named Disel that chews baseboards, eats holes in the drywall:smt104, trys to get in the pantry by eating through the bifold closet doors and, my favorite, eats his own poop while its still hot off the press:smt039. Your right, I shouldnt complain about old shoes.lol


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have two GSP's. That has got to be the most disgusting thing they do. I had heard at one time the American Indians supposedly kept dogs around to do just that. Clean up their droppings, uuuggghhhh.

I keep mine in kennels outside and will go out every few hours to make sure I scoop the poop to prevent this.

Makes me sick typing about it.


----------



## StngStr (Jun 23, 2007)

dakota looks like he's ready for business!


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an American Bulldog named Max! And I can't keep him from eating the dishtowels. No prob with drywall or baseboards. I had a Huskey how would do that.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

luckly my american bulldog only chews on this plastic bone we got her, but she chews on it non stop.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great looking dogs! Our year and 1/2 old springer spaniel, Rossi (after the ski company, not the gun, sorry ) likes to rip off the screens in order to get into the house when no one is home. Last summer he literally tore off every screen on the ground floor:watching:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I am missing all the screens on _both_ floors...I feel your pain...


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Those are pretty dogs


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Your dogs are really cool, I wish I could get a dog, cant have them in college...


----------

